# 6 month old pure-bread retriever help.



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Now for her history, her mother is one of the top 10 dogs in america,
her dad, 1 of top 5 dogs in america(dont ask me how the hell you get that award, but the person were training her for, is huge in retrievers)

She's only 6 months old Pure-bread golden retriever. I have tried for a month now on getting her to SIT and STAY, She sits only sometimes, so then i push her butt down and then she stays sitting. When I tell her to STAY, she will only stay when i'm touching her collar.

Then I get her to SIT, tell her to STAY(holding the collar slightly) then throw the bumper after repeatedly saying STAY, she will stay when i hold onto her collar, then i tell her to FETCH THE BIRD, she does it perfectly(not blindly). I repeat the same process, not holding onto her collar, IMMIDIATLY after i toss the bumper, she damn near flies to get it. I've tried holding the collar several times, she gets it that shes not suppose to go, then when i dont hold onto her collar, shes back at not listenign to me.

She is not at all gun shy, and she for some reason jumped into a flooded couly(??) and absoultly loved it, so im not to worried she will be scared of water.

All advice is greatly appreciated, And we(meand my parents)have thought about taking her to a training facility for a week or 2, but i dont think she would have the respect for me like she does now,especially after goin through the stuff at a professional place.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

First off "SIT" Means "SIT"....You don't need the term stay!!! I wouldn't let her have the mark if she breaks.I would restrain her and would work obideance.If your having to push at her hind end she hasn't got the "Sit" concept down.Use a heeling stick,pinch collar or a choke chain.Are you following a good program such as Smartworks?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It sounds like you have no foundation in retriever training. Retrievers require more pressure than other breeds. Use a stick on her. SIT will be the basis for her entire's life work. No sit, no handling. First obedience train her, then force her, then comes steadying her. You should get a good dvd or book by a modern trainer like Lardy or Graham and FOLLOW THAT PROGRAM TO THE T.


----------



## Gamefinder (Jan 11, 2007)

In order to have a dog that does what you want it to you must Teach it so it understands what you want. It is great to have a puppy that wants to retrieve without this you would have nothing. However right now you need to forget about retrieving for the time being and enroll your dog and more important yourself in a basic obedience class. The dog may need to learn to follow your commands but you need to learn to teach the dog what each command means regardless of distractions. A class will help the two of you and if you follow the instructors program at the end of the basic obedience class (usually 6 - 8 weeks) you pup should be willingly working for you not against you. I very much disagree with the person who says retrievers need pressure. I have had flatcoats and Chesapeakes since 1953 and I don't waste my time with any animal that needs forcing to retrieve or a torture instument around its neck to want to work for me. One needs to bond with any puppy, then positively teach it the basics and you will then be able to channel the enthusiasm to work for you. My dogs work in teams and each year see thosands of birds shot over them. They are steady to flush or shot because they have been taught that this is what I want and if they don't follow my rules then they don't get to do what they want. If you need help finding an obedience class let me know where you are at I can probably find you some contacts that can help. Just remember you have a puppy and don't expect a puppy to be an adult and don't expect any animal to be a perfect machine. Control will come as you gain experience and the dogs will improve as you learn more.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

> Just remember you have a puppy and don't expect a puppy to be an adult and don't expect any animal to be a perfect machine. Control will come as you gain experience and the dogs will improve as you learn more.


That about sums it up! :beer:


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Gamefinder said:


> I very much disagree with the person who says retrievers need pressure. I have had flatcoats and Chesapeakes since 1953 and I don't waste my time with any animal that needs forcing to retrieve or a torture instument around its neck to want to work for me. .


I agree with the bond but using a pinch collar,choke chain,and even an e-collar isn't torture if you know how to use them correctly and can be an effective tool if not used in anger and used the right way.I also agree that OB classes are GREAT and I wish you were closer.There are great DVD'S on the market that walk you through everything that you would need to know as well.


----------

